
State of Mobile Networks: USA - prostoalex
http://opensignal.com/reports/2016/02/usa/state-of-the-mobile-network/
======
Stratoscope
At least in our neighborhood (Menlo Park, CA, on Bay Road just off 101 between
Willow and Marsh) they're right about the T-Mobile improvements. We used to
have pitiful service from every carrier except AT&T, who has a tower a block
from our house with downloads in the 12-15Mbps range. T-Mobile and the mighty
Verizon both had extremely marginal connections here - choppy voice, data in
the 1Mbps range if you were lucky.

A few months ago that changed. I don't know what tower T-Mobile turned on, but
now we get consistent LTE service with 60-80Mbps down, 25-30Mbps up, and
35-40ms ping.

Whatever T-Mobile did here, I hope they keep doing it!

------
the_mitsuhiko
I heavily distrust the open signal data. I don'tknow how they get it but i
assume the data is very small and/or biased. Does anyone know where it comes
from?

~~~
nfriedly
They have an android app that you can install to run in the background and
monitor location & signal stregnth, dropped calls, etc. I ran it on my phone
for a while.

------
zurn
Similar project started earlier:
[http://www.netradar.org/en](http://www.netradar.org/en)

------
kristopolous
Interesting execution of data

